# Best calling rates to India?



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all

Currently working from home with a requirement to make regular calls to clients in India. I'm using Skype credit to call numbers direct at the moment but the call quality is terrible. That leaves me with the need to use either my mobile or landline. I am on PAYG with Du and also have a Du landline

Can anyone suggest a calling card or mobile/home phone plan that gives the best rates and quality?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you looking for strictly a telephone card / traditional phone based option ? If not then, using a workaround (for adding/reloading credit) look into Google Voice. It works out of the gmail site and google talk client within there, it's a plugin for gTalk. It does not work with the standalone google talk client. But call quality is great and I think it's something like 2 cents U.S, a minute to India.

Two downsides at the moment though:

1. Can't be used via the standalone client.
2. Can't be used on smartphones/tablets yet, has to via a desktop/laptop etc .. (traditional computers)

Hope that helps.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Saraswat. So do I just install it from gmail and will it download in the UAE?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah just google 'google voice plugin', they recently updated/renamed it Hangouts. Also after installing the plugin, go into your gmail account and in the messenger bit (below the labels section on the left), click on the settings and choose to revert back to google talk. Sounds more complicated than it is, the new update screwed the pooch as they say, just revert and all will be well. 

P.S: you can use it to call anywhere ...


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks all installed but it is blocked by ISPs in the UAE it seems


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Scrap that, seems I found a workaround. Thanks, will try it out


----------

